
IBM Locks Up Cloud Processes with Patents - t23
http://www.informationweek.com/cloud/infrastructure-as-a-service/ibm-locks-up-cloud-processes-with-patents/a/d-id/1321593
======
mark_l_watson
I bet there is a lot of prior art that could invalidate some of these claims.

I have nothing against IBM (enjoyed helping a friend's company integrate IBM
Watson in their product, and I like Bluemix). That said I hate to see the
competition landscape where the really big players have patent exchange deals
and have the possibility of keeping small competitors out of markets.

